# Engine compartment fuse box scematic



## Billy carr (Mar 1, 2020)

2006 maxima se was involved in a accident and severed the harness that runs through the passenger side of wheel well.i can find any info on where and what the wires go to


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

You would have to figure it out using the wiring diagrams in the factory service manual for your vehicle. NICO Club's website has free, online FSM's at their site.


----------

